# Subchorionic hematoma (hemmorage)- any success?



## Meaggers

I'm 6 weeks and was diagnosed with a sch. I've heard of great success rates in those who were diagosed a couple of weeks later but are there any this early? I'm so scared. We just lost a babe 2 months ago, and I'm worried we might be losing another.


----------



## Hopipolla

I got diagnosed with a sch at 12 weeks after bleeding. It was 6cm,but the doctors were not concerned. I had another scan at 14 weeks due to further bleeding. I was told this was due to the hemorrage but baby is fine. At my 20 week scan I was told the sch had almost gone and would not effect my pregnancy. I'm now 29 weeks and all is great with the baby. I'm sure you will be fine hun. Best of luck x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I understand what you're going through. I'm 5w5d and was diagnosed with SCH on Monday. The emerg doctor didn't seem overly concerned, but after researching it online, I wish I had asked him more questions. I wish you and your baby well!!!


----------



## Meaggers

Hi Shellie,
I wish you and your little babe well too. Did they say how big is? I wish I would have known to ask her to measure it. Were you able to see a hb yet? I didnt see one at 6weeks, but it measured fine so hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## socitycourty

I had a small one that was diagnosed when I was 5 weeks 5 days. I had brown spotting for about 5 weeks from BFP till 9 weeks. By my 12 week scan the SCH was gone, at my 20 week u/s it was nowhere to be seen. Good luck hun, fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## 3porfavor

I had a heavy bleeding episode at 10weeks and scared the hell out of me! Went for an early scan and baby is there, moving about. They saw to the right of the baby a dark area and said hematoma. They didnt seem very concerned so I guess its ok. I spotted today some brown again but the nurse said the hematoma has almost all bled out and the spot on the u/s is very small. Going for another u/s tomorrow so will see what they say


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies. Thank you for your replies. Socitycourty- im so glad yours went away! I hope I have the same luck.
3porfavor- thats great news that yours is almost gone! Let me know how the scan goes!

Ok another question- got in an arguement today with OH and in the moment ran fown the stairs without thinking! Ive been here alone all day and the cramping is getting worse, but no red blood. Im so scared that I might have just caused some serious problems! Any advice??


----------



## amelia26

I don't have any advice about cramping (I seriously doubt you could have caused damage by running down the stairs though).

Just wanted to say I was diagnosed with SCH at 7 weeks, although the bleeding started just after 6 weeks so it was probably there then. By 8 weeks it was "resolving itself" and gone by 12 week scan. I'm now 32 weeks.


----------



## Meaggers

Hi ladies! Thank you for your responses! I just wanted to let everyone know at a scan a little over a week later the hematoma was gone! I believe it was the bed rest and progrsterone that helped it leave so quickly.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, I had a question of SCH. I found bright red blood two nights ago and went for a scan yesterday morning where they found the originating blood spot in my uterus. It was a good size but the bleeding had stopped pretty much. Does that mean the blood is still in my uterus and will come out later? I just don't understand how it can be there yesterday morning and stop bleeding all together yesterday.


----------



## Meaggers

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies, I had a question of SCH. I found bright red blood two nights ago and went for a scan yesterday morning where they found the originating blood spot in my uterus. It was a good size but the bleeding had stopped pretty much. Does that mean the blood is still in my uterus and will come out later? I just don't understand how it can be there yesterday morning and stop bleeding all together yesterday.

The fact that the bleeding has stopped is a VERY good sign. I spotted off an on for 2 weeks. Started red, disappeared, two days later more brown spotting, disappeared, more spotting, etc. Then one day I passed this little yellow/brown jelly blob thing. Went back to the doctor for my scan and there was no SCH to be found. 

Chances are you'll spot off and on or you might not spot at all. Some women go through their entire pregnancy without spotting at all with a SCH and some women bleed red with clots. Everyone is different. As long as the bub is good I wouldn't worry too much (easier said than done I know!). Just take it EASY. Don't lift anything over the size of a gallon of milk, put your feet up, lay on your left side whenever possible, and just relax as much as possible.


----------



## sunshine1217

I really did not like seeing that red but if I see red and still have a healthy baby at the end, I'm ok with that, too. 

They tested me for MTHFR and some other clotting diseases today and put me on this super dose of folic acid.


----------



## ANC

I had one (a bleed ) at 6 weeks, about had a stroke. I spotted for a month after that, just brown. Then had another,bigger bleed at 12 weeks. I bled for almost 3 days, none of that spotting, I mean I bled. Now it's turned into almost no spotting. 

I'm having twins so I see a high risk dr, and he put me on bedrest for 2 weeks to try to heal the bleed up. first time I wasn't put on bedrest and it healed and clotted and reabsorbed, which was good. That's what we're hoping for.

It's pretty scary, I know. I am afraid to use the bathroom half the time. I do notice I have more spotting when I'm on my feet a lot--like by Wed, at work, the spotting has started again..so not sure what we'll do about bedrest. We are just trying to not strain anything. 

My dr. says he sees about 5 a day, and even though of course its riskier when you bleed, he sees this all the time and sees positive outcomes all the time. So that's what I'm praying for!


----------



## 3porfavor

Meaggers. Hope all is still well. Update on my u/s (which was a while ago lol). The SCH has gotten a little larger but was still considered small. They reckon maybe coz its clotting up so chaging shape. But had no more bleeding episodes. It seems to sit above my cervix. I asked about having intercourse and midwife said basically up to each person wether they feel comfortable with it. Didnt seem concerned over it so guess its ok. Dh and I have had intercourse which I still get nervous about but nothing so far. So im hoping its already reabsorbed. Have you had any more bleeding?


----------



## lockzie

Hi Ladies

There is a sch group here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/142576-sch-group-subchorionic-hematoma.html


----------

